# Port Request: IORtcw



## zspider (Apr 2, 2016)

I just decided to pull the latest IORTCW code(Return To Castle Wolfenstein) and try my hand at getting it running. To my surprise it compiles and runs natively on FreeBSD and would like to request that if someone is looking to port something that they please consider the idea of creating an official port for it.

Something is wrong with the single player part, but the multiplayer part of it seems to have no issues.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 2, 2016)

zspider said:


> To my surprise it compiles and runs natively on FreeBSD and would like to request that if someone is looking to port something that they please consider the idea of creating an official port for it.


Did you have to do anything special or did it just work? I look into creating a port if I can find my RTCW CD


----------



## zspider (Apr 2, 2016)

tobik said:


> Did you have to do anything special or did it just work? I look into creating a port if I can find my RTCW CD



Did not have to touch the code at all. Just following the dependency tree. In my case I needed SDL2 and GCC, but once those were installed it compiled completely without issue. Obviously as with all ID software games, you need to add the assets to actually play and I did. My test of multiplayer mode worked, although I haven't yet tried joining an actual server due to the need to adjust my strict firewall. I did however test it locally and everything seemed to be fine.

The single player barfs when you try to run it. It wants an asset that I don't find on the CD, or in the patches, or in the game of the year update. I found it on some guys random server. It may , or may not be causing the issue.

But I think it's a worthy effort to port, they've put considerable effort into upgrading the game from it's original form and development is ongoing. It would be much appreciated to bring the beloved game to this platform.


----------



## zspider (Apr 5, 2016)

The problem with single player mainly seems to be 3 qvm files missing from the build. The multiplayer part works as long as you don't try to join a Punkbuster enabled server. Even found some real players.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2016)

zspider said:


> The multiplayer part works as long as you don't try to join a Punkbuster enabled server.


There used to be a net/punkbuster port but it's been removed quite some time ago. Perhaps you can resurrect it? Although it does require Linux as the only downloads available are for Windows, Linux or OS-X.


----------



## zspider (Apr 6, 2016)

SirDice said:


> There used to be a net/punkbuster port but it's been removed quite some time ago. Perhaps you can resurrect it? Although it does require Linux as the only downloads available are for Windows, Linux or OS-X.



It this case it doesn't matter, Punkbuster for RTCW has not recieved an update since November of 2008 and I imagine tons of hacks have appeared since then. IoRTCW will eventually implement a replacement.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 30, 2016)

I've finally found my RtCW CD and was able to read from it after trying multiple CD drives, so here is the port: https://github.com/t6/wip-ports/tree/master/games/iortcw

Single player seems to work fine. You just need to download the patch files from here: https://github.com/iortcw/iortcw/releases/tag/1.42d.  More in the pkg-message.

I can start a multiplayer server and join if I disable "Pure Server" in the menu.

Testing by others would be good before I submit this.


----------



## zspider (Jul 30, 2016)

tobik said:


> I've finally found my RtCW CD and was able to read from it after trying multiple CD drives, so here is the port: https://github.com/t6/wip-ports/tree/master/games/iortcw
> 
> Single player seems to work fine. You just need to download the patch files from here: https://github.com/iortcw/iortcw/releases/tag/1.42d.  More in the pkg-message.
> 
> ...



I'll give it a shot. Thanks for taking the time to do it. I appreciate it.


----------



## zspider (Jul 30, 2016)

Got the port in place, gonna try installing it.

Update:

Port installed successfully. Gonna try running it.

Update:

Port runs without any major problems. For some reason on lower graphics settings, some of the character textures are screwed, but increasing the settings to high, eliminates the problem.

Nice work. Did it take you a long time to do?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for testing. I submitted the port now: PR 211456.


zspider said:


> Nice work. Did it take you a long time to do?


I think about 3-4 hours max split into multiple sessions over a week, so no  Getting the CD to read took the longest time.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 30, 2016)

tobik

Thanks for the new port, I'll take a look.


----------



## zspider (Jul 30, 2016)

tobik said:


> Thanks for testing. I submitted the port now: PR 211456.
> 
> I think about 3-4 hours max split into multiple sessions over a week, so no  Getting the CD to read took the longest time.



Seems to be in good order. I could've provided you with the assets, if I had known.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2016)

It was committed in r420312.


----------



## Atsuri (Aug 17, 2016)

I am also amazed one can compile things as big as RTCW on FreeBSD without modifications. Was the code originally written for GNU/Linux or in some self-contained manner for UNIX in general? We do have games/linux-enemyterritory, though last time I touched it was on Windows XP (good, old days...) and never on FreeBSD. Not sure whether it still works.

Thank you kindly for this splendid addition! It makes me want to port stuff even more now!


----------



## zspider (Aug 28, 2016)

Atsuri said:


> I am also amazed one can compile things as big as RTCW on FreeBSD without modifications. Was the code originally written for GNU/Linux or in some self-contained manner for UNIX in general? We do have games/linux-enemyterritory, though last time I touched it was on Windows XP (good, old days...) and never on FreeBSD. Not sure whether it still works.
> 
> Thank you kindly for this splendid addition! It makes me want to port stuff even more now!



I know there was always a Linux version of RTCW. I remember people on the game with names like LinuxLover who were probably running it on Linux and this was way back in 2003/2004.


----------

